

Prisoner’s Dilemma,Evolution of Inequality,Does Unfairness Triumph After All? - lancerpickens
http://blogs.plos.org/neuroanthropology/2012/06/24/prisoners-dilemma-and-the-evolution-of-inequality-does-unfairness-triumph-after-all/

======
Zafarian
I know it's a hot button topic, but my curiosity wants to apply this to higher
education over the last 10-20 yrs. Do the assumptions of the problem allow for
such an inference?

~~~
lancerpickens
I don't know.

